# My MTNL experience



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

So I was looking for a good wired internet connection here in Delhi. Almost all recommended MTNL as I needed a non-FUP, non-throttling connection to be shared between three people.

Airtel was out of the question with plan without Fair Usage Policy. All data limited plans, which were of no use to me. 256kbps after exceeding limit is just way too low.

Heard lots of bad things about Reliance, so chucked it.

Settled on MTNL and decided to apply. 

I am typing what followed below. This is to help people looking for an MTNL Tri band connection and I hope the thread serves its purpose.

So my friend called up the customer care number from the MTNL Delhi website to find out the nearest telephone exchange. That did not help much as those guys confused us a lot. So I went to a local general store and asked about the nearest exchange and I got my answer. Anyway, in case you are looking for yours, you can check it here: MTNL or dial 1500.

Fast forward a little. Finally my friend was free on a morning. He went to the exchange to ask which documents will be needed for applying for a landline and a Tri band connection. He was told a rent agreement and identity proof (driving license/PAN card) will do. My friend told me this and I xeroxed the documents and went to to the same MTNL office a few days later.

Got the form and filled it up. I was very excited about getting a connection asap, so I hurried up to the form submission counter. Begin problems. A lady was handling that counter. 


> Me: Excuse me, I want to submit this form.
> Lady: *busy with her phone*
> Me: Erm... Ahem ahem
> She: *still busy with her phone*
> ...



Then I spoke to owner and got a water bill with his name on it and my friend took it to the lady a few days later. She leafs through again and then, 





			
				Annoying said:
			
		

> Documents are not complete



My friend was like: WHAT? You had seen the same documents last time. Then you had mentioned one problem and that has been corrected. But the lady said that there is a court stamp behind every rent agreement, so get a xerox of that as well. Otherwise all documents are fine.

The exchange is not so close to my place that we can go anytime. So my friend went a few days later and submitted all documents. This time the lady, without even looking at the papers, 





> Water bill won't do


 My friend's head almost evaporated. He told her to check all documents at least. Then she checked and after painful scrutiny, accepted them. We all were very relieved. PHEW!

Finally, all documents submitted and paid Rs 500 as security (the rest are included in bill). 

And yeah, it was a Wednesday (no pun intended  ). We were expecting the connection in a week or ten days.

On Thursday (yes, 1 day later) doorbell rings and w00t! MTNL guys are at our place. They put the landline in place and leave.

On Friday, (yes, only two days) they bring the wifi modem and fix it. VOILA! Internet working. 


Conclusion: Triple check all your documents. For those living in their own house:

Electricity/Water bill
Driving license/PAN card/Voter ID/any other Govt recognised ID
For those living in a rented flat:

Rent Agreement's photocopy (even the back side as it has a very important court stamp)
Same ID proof as mentioned above

Do not forget to carry all original documents in case they want to verify that the photocopy is not fake.
Please make sure that all your photocopies are dark enough or else they begin cribbing about how they cannot read anything.
Don't expect luxuries like a photocopy machine to be there in the MTNL exchange, or anywhere close by. So go prepared and carry your own pen too.

But I think it was worth it completely. Enjoying the non-FUP world thoroughly. MTNL has the best internet plans in Delhi. The connection is reliable too, no major drops yet.

Total cost:
Security: Rs 500 (one-time)
Wifi modem: Rs 800 (one-time)
Installation and some other charges: Rs 300 (one-time)
Service Tax: Rs 62
1 Mbps Unlimited NO FUP: Rs 999 per month. 


Thanks for reading and hope this helps.


----------



## asingh (Aug 28, 2011)

^^
That is how the government works. If they sign it off, then they care jack and create the account. I remember applying for an SBI account. I took all documents, and originals. They were satisfied and immediately created the account. Last I saw my form being thrown in a bin-type-box. Over.

Now imagine an Airtel or MNC. 



Happy surfing.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 28, 2011)

BSNL rocks here in kolkata buddy!! \m/


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^But BSNL don't have a plan like MTNL.UL750~512 KBPS (it sucks)


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 28, 2011)

^^chalta hai yaar...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^UL750 good for only surfing but not for downloading purpose.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, I feel like shifting to BSNL now. The FUP has filled me with rage. For the first time in my life have I faced throttling. I have sworn, the next time I see it, I will kill Airtel. (Kill=take a new connection)


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> That is how the government works. If they sign it off, then they care jack and create the account. I remember applying for an SBI account. I took all documents, and originals. They were satisfied and immediately created the account. Last I saw my form being thrown in a bin-type-box. Over.


I am going to open an SBI account too. Will go with full preparation and patience because the product is worth the initial preparation. 


Sarath said:


> Wow, I feel like shifting to BSNL now. The FUP has filled me with rage. For the first time in my life have I faced throttling. I have sworn, the next time I see it, I will kill Airtel. (Kill=take a new connection)


FUP + throttling = robbery + fraud. Sole reason we went to MTNL office four times when we could have got an Airtel connection in three to four days.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

But no one else has any 4mbps plans. For me the pings or latency of the connection is more important than the speed and then the FUP. I upgraded to the 75GB FUP now paying a hefty 1900 bucks for that. 

If BSNL had any 2mbps UL plans, I would have gone for it, but there seem to be none. I am doomed.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

MTNL Delhi 2Mbps unlimited = Rs 1899.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Completely forgot to mention, I am getting download speeds of 110-140kBps.


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2011)

^^
What about UL speed.?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 30, 2011)

Replace MTNL with BSNL and you get a common man's experience .

My Grandfather worked on BSNL for 39 years ! I told him I want a Broadband and he said that do you know the plan ? I said Yes .

Next day , I was sleeping at 11am and there were 3 BSNL guys waiting for me to get up . When I got up the Phone line was there the modem was there and he woke me up to ask for the plan  . 

I told him 750UL and went to sleep again . Woke up at 2pm and the internet was working  . True story . Benefits of having a family member who served this much in BSNL .


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> What about UL speed.?


Hmmm... 60 to 70kBps. Earlier MTNL 1Mbps plan had 1Mbps upload as well, but they reduced it to 512kbps a while ago. Seeding is a pain and I usually seed upto ratio 2 or 3. 


xtremevicky said:


> Replace MTNL with BSNL and you get a common man's experience .
> 
> My Grandfather worked on BSNL for 39 years ! I told him I want a Broadband and he said that do you know the plan ? I said Yes .
> 
> ...


Yeah so true. My friend's dad is a senior at SBI and all bank work is so easy for him! Lol!


----------

